# Is there a way to block adult material in the guide?



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have been using the guide filters lately. One of the problems I run in to is if you select show types>special I get a ton of XXX shows. I don't want to see this, especially since there is a guide filter specifically for porn. Any advice?


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Use one of the Custom "Favorites" guide and delete the channels you do not want to see in the guide. Of couse that will not eliminate offensive material from the channels you normally watch.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, I am at that point. If you use the guide filters or perform a search the porn results remain. It is kinda funny when you run the guide filter and at the bottom of the screen the HR20 indicates FAMILY(my name for custom 1), show type, special. It's funny because the results are NOT filtered based on my custom 1 setting.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Not sure what's so awful about seeing porn programming titles.


To each his own I guess.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

They added the "hide adult programming" to the parental tab......but I'm not sure if that has gone national yet or still in CE?? But, that way the channels are completely gone from the guide, does that also keep it from the search results?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Young ones in the house. When my grandkids are over I watch the 7 year old closely


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

glennb said:


> Not sure what's so awful about seeing porn programming titles.
> 
> 
> To each his own I guess.


Sometimes even the titles are rather explicit.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> Sometimes even the titles are rather explicit.


We have no kids and reading things in the guide does not bother me so it does not matter in my home now, but I have been amazed at the titles I have seen, describing sexual acts and functions. I was kind of surprised that some family group has not started a crusade. I know if I had kids I would not want them reading those titles.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> They added the "hide adult programming" to the parental tab......but I'm not sure if that has gone national yet or still in CE?? But, that way the channels are completely gone from the guide, does that also keep it from the search results?


I don't think it has gone national yet. Only on the R15.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> They added the "hide adult programming" to the parental tab......but I'm not sure if that has gone national yet or still in CE?? But, that way the channels are completely gone from the guide, does that also keep it from the search results?


The hide adult function only seems to block those adult channels int the 500s range. There's no way to remove all of the adult titles/descriptions from functions like search.

If you use the parental controls for channel block and ratings block you can pretty much prevent the material from being viewed, but the titles will still show in places, sometimes the descriptions will show and in some instances the material can be downloaded from the DoD area.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Is this in the Wish List for the HR20? I don't remember seeing it...


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

You have the V-Chip set? Whenever I pull up the guide or search it, I get Blocked Title for everything PG-13 and above.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

It blocks the guide, but not search. Search still shows the full title, when you select it, it then shows 'Blocked Title'


----------



## Dessinge (Jul 3, 2007)

glennb said:


> Not sure what's so awful about seeing porn programming titles.
> 
> 
> To each his own I guess.


Because it a) clutters search for titles I am interested in taping and b) like others said the titles are explicit and ridiculous. Even if I didn't have kids in the house I wouldn't want to see that garbage (and I'm not a prude).

Like you said to each his own, but D* is not truly allowing you to filter out those explicit channels completely.

I hope taking it out of searches even when channels are not on favorites gets prioritized by D* in future updates.


----------

